# Babywatch 2015 PICS of  three new kids



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2015)

AKA Jealous Bean AKA Jelly Mean...

She is a very jealous and mean girl some times.  She head butts the other girls and is going to have to be sold.    She thinks she is in charge.  She has been doing that since she miscarried last year.  For now I am keeping her till she kids and the babies are weaned to make sure she has a safe kidding.  

But right now she is a barrel on legs with a big udder.  She is due ANY DAY NOW!  Waddle, waddle, waddle!  Pics to follow!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2015)

She is in the kidding pen.  Looks more like "Pre-labor".  But one never knows.  Ligaments - can't find them.  She's got the 10 mile stare once and a while.  But she doesn't look QUITE like she's in full labor yet.   

In the first picture you can see the barrel on legs affect. 

In the second the 10 mile stare.

In the third you can see the udder bloom.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Sweetened (Jan 16, 2015)

Prediction: trips, two does


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 16, 2015)

Triplets are the norm for her.  Last year she miscarried quad bucklings.(Houdini babies )     I want doelings, I want doelings.  THINK PINK!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 16, 2015)

Thinking PINK!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 17, 2015)

This morning I let Jelly Bean go out with the girls and she kept wandering off and hiding in the brush and laying down.  Now she has a string of goo hanging out of her bottom.   Also, she didn't head butt anybody!    So she's in the kidding prison er pen for the duration.  I shall keep you posted.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 17, 2015)

Hoping for the best


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## jodief100 (Jan 17, 2015)

Jelly Bean has grown up so nice!  I still remember when she was so tiny.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 17, 2015)

??? babies??


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 17, 2015)

This just in...Two on the ground standing - one doeling, one buckling.  At least one left in the oven to go.  All black with frosted ears.  Mama and babies are doing fine!  Pics to follow!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 17, 2015)

Woohoo!  Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 17, 2015)

Not very good shots but it's dark so this is all I have.  Buckling has floppy ears and doeling has white spot on head.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 17, 2015)

Buckling is smaller of the two, but the first to nurse.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 17, 2015)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 17, 2015)

Aw! Congrats on the new kids!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 17, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 18, 2015)

Third baby was a huge, huge doeling.  Twice the size of the other two.  Jelly Bean delivered her hours after the first two. She didn't make it.  The other two are thriving though.  My only worry is that that placenta from the third baby is still hanging out Jelly Bean's bottom.  It's been about 10 hours since she was born.


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats!!! 

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats on the kids! 

I'm sorry about the doeling How is Jelly Bean doing?


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 18, 2015)

Ditto. Sorry for the loss grats on the healthy kids


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 18, 2015)

Latest pics:  I guess the one with the white spot is the buckling.  The one with the floppy ears is the doeling.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 18, 2015)

sorry about the loss 

congrats on the 2 babies- very cute


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, there is more!  I looked at the 'placenta' hanging out of her bottom.  Part of it didn't look right.  I realized it was a muscle.  Panic set in.    I put her on the milk stand to make sure it wasn't her whole uterus. Lots of hot water and peroxide later, I realized it was a cervix with a placenta hanging out of it and IN the placenta was a very under developed long dead fourth kid.  I disengaged the dead kid and the cervix popped back in.  (Thank GOD it was clean.)  Now the only thing hanging out is a placenta.  

Jelly Bean is happily running around with a placenta hanging out her bottom and feeling much better.  She is on antibiotics and pain meds till that thing drops off.  Poor dear.  She is one tough cookie!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 18, 2015)

that everything turn out good/safe!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow! Fingers crossed for you!! The babes are lovely and mom looks happy as can be. What a surprise!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2015)

I didn't see an alert... so I didn't know she was all done! Grrrr

Congratulations on such a nice set of twins!!!!!!!!!! 

Great job taking care of J Bean. Thankfully that large one wasn't first. Sorry for the loss ... still is one of those disappointing and sad feelings.


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 19, 2015)

Now that the hard part is over, the naming is next.  I could call them, Ser and Viver, as they are the survivors of the quads.  Or try a movie theme and call them  Heddy and LaMar.  Or I could go with the candy theme and try Bonbon and Licorice.  I could try something dignified based on coloration like Sir Squarepatch and Queen Blackfrost.  Or go with a fabric theme,  Cashmere and Silk.  

Anyone?


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 19, 2015)

I am thinking Sir Squarepatch and Princess Cashmere sounds good.  Eh?  AND YAY!  Jelly Bean shed that aweful placenta hanging out of her bottom.  Goofy the dog took care of the evidence for her.  EWWWW!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow!!! Amazing how these things happen. Very happy you have a healthy set of twins. And extremely thankful you were on top of Jelly Bean! Great job!!!

Names are the fun part! Enjoy it. You have an adorable theme with the junkfoods


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2015)

I like Bon bon and Licorice!


----------



## luvmypets (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 22, 2015)

Guess what?  I was in the local junk shop and I found an antique disbudding iron for $6.00.  YAY!  The store guy didn't know what it was and was glad to sell it to me.   I brought it home, put a new cord on it, cleaned it up and it works perfectly!   Phew, no more disbudding paste!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 5, 2015)

Congrats on the twins and the disbudding iron!  Glad to hear Jelly Bean is doing well.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 21, 2015)

Mama is bagging up and ready to go anytime now.  Polka Dot is going to be a close second maybe a day or three behind her...   tick, tick, tick!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2015)

My "Star" (Lamancha) is due day 145 on the 22nd too! Last year she went on day 146. And... like you I have 3 more right in a row after! 

We will all be up day and night checking each others threads! 
LOVE this time of year!


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 26, 2015)

Any news?  I've been offline for a few days due to an ice storm.  Pics please!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 28, 2015)

Polka Dot had a doeling and a buckling this afternoon.  They are colored just like Ian.  Chamoise.  BIG babies.  Polka Dot didn't want them to nurse as first so I milked her down a bit and now they are nursing fine.  Pictures will be posted in the morning.  Mama looks HUGE and her ligaments are soft, so I put her in another kidding pen this evening.  We have had snow off and on for a couple days but today it was warmer and was raining.  Lets hope that keeps up!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats on the kids!!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 1, 2015)

Hooray for the twins!  for the kids that are coming.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 9, 2015)

First up is Polka Dot's doeling, Mary, born on February 26th.
   Then we have Polka Dot's buckling, Michael,  born on February 26th.

 Next in Reina's doeling, Bonnie,  born on March 6th. 
  Then we have Reina's buckling, Paul, born March 6th.  
   The first kids born this year, were Jelly Bean's babies, (on the left) Ruth, a doeling, (on the right) Pete, a buckling, born on January 16th.

Mama is in the kidding pen today, looking ready to kid any day now.  She looks like she will have triplets.  Fingers crossed.  I mis-calculated her due dates and it looks like it could be from now to March 13th.  the next doe due after that will be Kiwi.  She is due between March 14th and March 22nd.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice group of kids you have!  Good Luck on the up coming ones


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 9, 2015)

Cute kids!  Can't wait to see what Mama has in store for you!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 11, 2015)

Mama FINALLY had her kids two days ago.  I missed the birth because her udder didn't fill up before the birth. So I went to walk the dogs thinking she would have the kids later that day.   She had plenty of milk for the kids, but she just didn't really come "into full milk" for about 12 hours after the birth.  I wish I had been there. 

She had  twins, but she had a HUGE buckling.  It appears to have been a breech birth.  I got there just as he was born.   She didn't have much trouble having him, but he died.   He weighed 15 pounds.  I am sorry she lost him, but glad Mama is OK.  If I'd only been there a tiny bit earlier. 

I am milking her to keep her udder from overfilling because she is a very heavy milker.  3/4 of a gallon per milking in addition to what she feeds this big doeling.  Her doeling is 12 pounds.  And she is beautiful. I will post pictures later this afternoon.

BTW, I am milking Polka Dot and Reina and they are both producing well.  I get about a gallon of milk per day from the two of them combined.  When I add Mama's milk to that, after the colostrum is gone from her milk, I will be rolling in cheese!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 11, 2015)

sorry to hear that you lost the buckling


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 11, 2015)

Mama's new doeling. Mama is an amazing mama.  She is very gentle and quiet with her babies.  And while she won't let any adult goat within 10 feet of her babies, she is very gentle about shoeing the other babies away.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 11, 2015)

NEXT UP is Kiwi, due next week?????


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 12, 2015)

Mama and her little girl are precious!  Sorry about the buckling. Excited to see what Kiwi is cooking up.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 20, 2015)

I've posted this twice and it fell off the map. So here it is again.


This is Kiwi's baby, Annie.  She is very slow.  Special...



This is Apricot's baby, Evelyn.  She is very lively and full of beans and vinegar.


This is Apple Dumpling's Baby, Catherine.  She is also very lively and very sweet and quiet.


The last baby is Fuzzy Peach's Buckling, Christopher.  He was born this morning.  He has weak ankles and a floppy ear.  I gave him some BoSe along with Annie this morning to see if that will correct things.  He is much more lively and bright than Annie.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Mar 21, 2015)

Cute - all of them!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 21, 2015)

Congrats! Very cute kids


----------

